# :: ECS Tuning :: 2.7T Timing Belt Kits!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Running on borrowed time? Don't risk trashing a head or other catastrophic engine damage and replace your timing belt before its too late! 

We know what it takes to do this job. That's why our Ultimate timing belt kits include the things you need to do a trouble-free, lasting t-belt service: premium timing belt plus tensioners, rollers, seals, water pump and thermostat. Move up to kits with coolant and our special cam locking tool, as needed. 

We've also got a great D.I.Y PDF file with step by step instructions on how to complete the job! 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. * 
 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

